# Periods.. Confused!!! ~



## jp78 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Girls,

wondering if you could help. I am on the dreaded 2WW of my 2nd ICSI (1st was BFN   ) Et was Friday 1st Feb. If I wasn't having the treatment my period would be due either today or friday (I fluctuaute from 28-30 day cycle) and I am a bit confused as to when my period should be due?? If my period doesnt start by saturday do I assume ok to test even though would be 6 days early? or should it be delayed anyway due to drugs etc

Thanks

Jo


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hiya Jo

It would be delayed due to drugs as the clinic take over your cycles as it were, and EC is classed as about ovulation. You will not get an accurate result until day 14 after transfer (if you had a normal 2/3 day transfer)
Wishing you loads of luck for a BFP hun!
PUPO!

Sparkles xx*


----------



## jp78 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Sparkles that has put my mind at rest. I'll just have to keep waiting!!!

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I'm sure you'll get lots of support & advise from members on this website 

When you have a stimulated cycle ie IVF/ICSI treatment, you should ignore when your normal AF (aunt flow - period) would arrive as it's completely irrelevant...you've not had a natural cycle, with natural ovulation.

What day did you have EC on ? How old were your embies at transfer ?

With a treatment cycle, you would class EC a bit like ovulation and then count 2 weeks on from then....that would be the earliest to test but ideally you should test when your clinic advises as the reason they recommend these dates is because you're more likely to get an accurate result at that stage. Testing 6 days early is way way too early to get a reliable result (our clinic always advise testing 14dpt no matter what day transfer you had)

You also have to remember that the HCG injection you had before EC can cause false positives and can stay in your body for up to 14 days...another reason not to test early as can just add unnecessary confusion to an already anxious 2ww.

I assume you're on some form of progesteorne support eg cyclogest and this can cause your AF to be delayed. Some women may experience early bleeding but this doesn't always mean anything...sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't 

As I say, you should completely ignore when your normal AF would be due as it's not a natural cycle that you're having....and as you're only 5dpt it's much too early to know what's happening.

Enjoy being PUPO (Pregnant Until Prooven Otherwise)....try not to over analyse your symptoms (or lack of them) as all the drugs we take through the treatment cycle, including during the 2ww, can cause all manner of side effects and symptoms.

Why don't you join the other ladies on the 2ww who have had treatment...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127285.120

You might also like to tell us a little bit more about yourself eg how old you are, how long been ttc, what fertility issues you have, what hospital, where you live....one cos we're nosey  and two cos it will help us moderators point you in the right direction and navigate around the website 

Hang in there, you're nearly half way there ! 
Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,


Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for test day  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hello and welcome to FF

Just want to wish you luck and hope that you get a BFP

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  jp78  

Minxy & sparklequeen have given you some wonderful advice and links, be sure to check them out. I would encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Wednesday Nights is Newbie night in the Chatroom too
CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFORMATION

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## jp78 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi girls just wanted to say thank you for welcoming me to FF and for all you advice and good wishes. Half way through 2ww now 7 (long) days to go unil my BFP!!! (PMA) 

Jo xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Jo, hello and welcome to FF   Good luck, I've got my fingers crossed for you, I hope you get a BFP 

xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Jo, welcometo Fertility Friends. 

I always got a bit confuddles with when AF was due during tx.  
Wishing you lots of luck on this cycle.  Do pop by the 2ww boards as you will get loads of support there. 

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi jp78 and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

I wish you loads of luck with testing and that you get a BFP.

Kate xx​


----------

